# What's the SINGLE best reel you've ever owned?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just pick one, think long and hard about it. One that has stood up to some serious crap and is still buttery smooth without ever needing any serious repairs or other forms of TLC.

Mine is definitely my Tiagra 16. I had two of them and sold one because I got in a bind and now regret it. The one I kept has done just about everything I can think of and has never had a hiccup. Its been beaten up by others on the boat, received a torturous sand blast one day in the back of the truck, has been in a bunch of long drawn out fights with heavy drag and just doesn't seem like it is "wear-able". Its been small enough for snapper and big enough for Marlin and Swordfish. I've opened it up one time and it looked beautiful so I left it alone, meaning its never been re-lubed after nearly ten years. The drag washers are still immaculate and are cranking out plenty of drag. 

Its just the one that truly stands out to me. I have a lot of older reels that have more than payed for themselves, but have has bearings replaced, drags reconditioned or replaced, etc, etc.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Shimano thunnus 12000. Ive abused it for seven years and still works great. Im bad with maintenance so in surprised it still as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Trinidad 40 
bought it from you in 2007, back in the top gun days. it has logged 250 hours+ every year since I bought it. Caught just about every species of fish out there except billfish. It has been dropped in the water numerous times, dropped by kids, kicked, you name it. Heres the kicker! I just brought it in last week to get cleaned and greased for the first time, and the only thing replaced was a washer.

Now I do spray reel magic on my reels every time I use them. This is not a plug for reel magic lol

Straycat


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

kayak fisherman checking in so im definitely on the light side, mine is a toss up for size but the shimano sienna series reels have been killer for me, our 4k has handled everything that hit it except once, my gf was on it and had a ray of some kind start creeping away and broke the rod (outcast custom 6'6" 8-15 lb) the reel has 10lb pp from day one (july 2012) has handled 45+ inch redfish and everything inbetween, the other is a shimano sienna 1k on a fenwick eagle gt, spooled with 8lbpp now originally in 4lb mono, this one usually gets hit in the rod holder when im messing with something else in the yak and has pulled in two 27" exactly slot reds and the biggest speckled trout of my life, every time something like that happens im amazed at the little trooper after the fight is over, the little guy just wont quit, i plan on replacing with another sienna 1k after this one dies, at 30 bucks a pop i cant find anything that will be light enough to match the rod and still do the job like this one.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

mine would have to be daiwa spinning reels my dad bought 30+ years ago:thumbup:. i'd have to pull them outta the shed to see what series they are. they were retired from service this year, but they still work great. ive used them my entire life and have caught countless number of fish on them. we had a larger size daiwa but it seized up and my mother threw it away before i had a chance to service it. :thumbdown:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, tough question there. In all honesty I'd definitely have to say my Abu 6600 C4. I've only had it a couple years, but I've abused the hell out of it. Never opened it once, never had it cleaned at all, & it's still as smooth as the day I bought it. It's caught channel cat, blue cat, northern pike, musky (never landed any musky unfortunately, but its fought them), bull reds over 40", huge rays, & even a sandbar shark. Hopefully it will continue to slay fish for me, cause I love it.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

My 706 has not failed me yet. I've had it for 25 plus years and all I have done is regrease and change the line. I can honestly say that I have yet to cuss the reel!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I cant remember the model but I had a cheap Walmart Shakespere reel I got when I was 11. That was nearly 20 years ago. I caught bass, stripe, reds, trout, flounder and all kinds of stuff on that thing. I took awesome care of it. I would take it apart and fix the reversing problem it had about every week. 
I was so proud of that thing. I would cut grass and blow all my money on fihsing stuff. I never had anything nice but I was so rpoud of the stuff I worked for. 
I always liked to fish but I think that reel really made me love fishing.

706z is by most durable bullet proof reel. Slow geared and no frills but it gets it done.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I inherited a Penn 550ss from my grandfather after he passed away. I got it when I was 13 or so and ten years later its running strong even after all of the abuse and lack of maintenance you could expect from a young teenager.

Not the smoothest reel or the fanciest by any means but ole reliable it is.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

It would have to be my old Penn 320 Gti. My grandfather bought it in 89-90 or so. He used it for years and has since given it to me since he is no longer able to head offshore. It has been used for everything out there. Caught who knows how many grouper, snapper and jacks. We trolled with it and caught kings, bonitas and even a sail once maybe 5 miles off the beach. It has not had a easy life for sure. I opened it up for the first time last winter cleaned/lubed and put it back together. Still smooth as silk.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Penn 940!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Man, tough question there. In all honesty I'd definitely have to say my Abu 6600 C4. I've only had it a couple years, but I've abused the hell out of it. Never opened it once, never had it cleaned at all, & it's still as smooth as the day I bought it. It's caught channel cat, blue cat, northern pike, musky (never landed any musky unfortunately, but its fought them), bull reds over 40", huge rays, & even a sandbar shark. Hopefully it will continue to slay fish for me, cause I love it.


*My Abu 9000 big game. Good for almost any kind of fishing from trolling to jigging to bottom.*


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

shimano 20-40 star 

less than $100.00 new
great drag
duarble
smooth
had it since 1996


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

mitchell 300


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Just going by the sheer numbers of fish caught, a Mitchell 300 (from years ago). Penn Slammer 460 for probably the last 10 years experience.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TURTLE said:


> *My Abu 9000 big game. Good for almost any kind of fishing from trolling to jigging to bottom.*


Good choice. Abu makes some fantastic reels that are built to last.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Jigging Knob*



TURTLE said:


> *My Abu 9000 big game. Good for almost any kind of fishing from trolling to jigging to bottom.*


By the way, I like that jigging knob you have on your Abu 9K. Looks really nice, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> By the way, I like that jigging knob you have on your Abu 9K. Looks really nice, how much did you pay for it?


*I got a bunch of them on ebay for $12 each I think.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Randy M said:


> Just going by the sheer numbers of fish caught, a Mitchell 300 (from years ago). Penn Slammer 460 for probably the last 10 years experience.


*I forgot about that old 300. I have one from maybe 20 years ago thats my favorite in it's class, and two of the more modern 300x series. I love all of them but the older one is my favorite of the three. I actually took the 300 to Pompano Joe to tune up and he said there was not really anything to be done so he just cleaned it up for me. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DragonSlayer said:


> Penn 940!


I still have a 940 too! It ain't fancy and the drag could be a little smoother, but all of the actions still run smooth and it still kills tons of fish. Prob my fav tripletail rig


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nat said:


> shimano 20-40 star
> 
> less than $100.00 new
> great drag
> ...


Man when I use a conventional reel (which is not often) that is my "go to"!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

i love all my 2 speed tlds


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TURTLE said:


> *I got a bunch of them on ebay for $12 each I think.*


Any chance you have any left that you'd be willing to sell? Actually I'm not even sure if they'd fit my Abu 7K or my 6600 C4, but if they did I'd totally buy one off of you.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

a couple old shimano speedmasters from the early 90's, started out early SKA fishing with them, since then theyve done everything from jigging to trolling to bottom bumping, never had an issue with either one of em


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

my shimano 6500 baitrunner, has been my go to reel for sure** snapper,1 wahoo, cobia, sharks from surf, spanish macs, king macs, sheephead , stripper bass, & fresh water flatheads to name some species. lol been a goodun/still is too!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Penn 750SS


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> my shimano 6500 baitrunner, has been my go to reel for sure** snapper,1 wahoo, cobia, sharks from surf, spanish macs, king macs, sheephead , stripper bass, & fresh water flatheads to name some species. lol been a goodun/still is too!


Wouldn't trade mine for anything!! Within reason lol!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im with Rufus on this one! Bang for the Buck the 80$ Shimano 4000 series spinning reels kick serious booty!!! The Sahara, Sedona, and the Sienas to be exact. I fish anywhere from 2 to 5 days a week never do anything but rinse my reels and I have had everything from huge King Salmon in the rivers of Northern California, giant rays in the Pacific ocean and a 6ft Bull shark on Bob Sikes bridge test there ability and the fish lost in every scenario. UGLY


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Ugly 1 said:


> Im with Rufus on this one! Bang for the Buck the 80$ Shimano 4000 series spinning reels kick serious booty!!! The Sahara, Sedona, and the Sienas to be exact. I fish anywhere from 2 to 5 days a week never do anything but rinse my reels and I have had everything from huge King Salmon in the rivers of Northern California, giant rays in the Pacific ocean and a 6ft Bull shark on Bob Sikes bridge test there ability and the fish lost in every scenario. UGLY


Man it's funny you say that. I have a 4000 that I used in AK for four years and dang that thing is bulletproof! It has caught MANY kings,reds,silvers,pinks and chums! Great little reels. I still use it from time to time.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Im with Rufus on this one! Bang for the Buck the 80$ Shimano 4000 series spinning reels kick serious booty!!! The Sahara, Sedona, and the Sienas to be exact. I fish anywhere from 2 to 5 days a week never do anything but rinse my reels and I have had everything from huge King Salmon in the rivers of Northern California, giant rays in the Pacific ocean and a 6ft Bull shark on Bob Sikes bridge test there ability and the fish lost in every scenario. UGLY


thanks for the backup lol, im definitely favoring my symmetry but it hasnt proven itself yet except one bull red, on which it was flawless and epic, but it just hasnt handled enough fish for me to pick it yet. that little sienna 1k tho, damn, my gf laughs every time something big hits it, she says its a freak, masochistic reel, a glutton for punishment.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My $40 Shimano Solstace 4000 has really surprised me! I have had it ever since I bought my kayak in February and its been on the yak everytrip. Yes I know its only two months but this reel has been put thru hell! Underwater multiple times, sprayed with saltwater, 40" plus bull reds hitting it. I never thought a $40 reel would put up with this!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

marmidor said:


> Man it's funny you say that. I have a 4000 that I used in AK for four years and dang that thing is bulletproof! It has caught MANY kings,reds,silvers,pinks and chums! Great little reels. I still use it from time to time.


 I grew up in Sacramento about 6 miles from the Nimbus Basin and during salmon season I would fish at least 4 days a week 10+ hrs a day and put my shimano through Hell to say the least. I swear Ive seen smoke come off that thing and it just keeps on going!!! Ugly


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

My best bang for the buck I've got is a Rod / Reel pawnshop special, all I know about it is it's a spinning reel that says Pinnicale (sp?) big water on it.

It's handled everything I've thrown at it since I've had it.

I will say for a laugh though, I want to know what kind of 6lb test Zebco is putting on there cheapo combos. Long story short, my girlfriend wanted to go fishing with me and a buddy last minute, well I didn't have enough rods for me, him, and her. So I stopped at academy and bought her this el-cheapo 18 dollar zebco spinner combo, figured I could put a gulp on her line and she could catch all the white trout she wanted. Well 3rd cast she hooks up with sometihng big and she (not knowing anything about bigger fish) STARTS TORQUING THIS FISH UP AS HARD AND AS FAST AS SHE CAN I keep trying to tell her, let it run, let it tire out. but within a minute she lands a fat 33 inch red. I am still amazed to this day the way she was torquing that line that it didn't break.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

No question, my shimano calcutta 250. I bought it in 1995 and never had any problems, ever. I've used it for bass, stripers, redfish, trout, pompano. As a boat reel, float tube reel, wading reel. Never with any issues........until I knocked it overboard in Choctawhatchee bay this fall.

I've had penn spinning reel drag knobs come apart, and the chrome get all pitted on 4/0's, and 4000 Shimano spinning reels get raspy when dunked. But calcuttas, no problems.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Zebco 33!! Hands down


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

They are ALL the best reel ever to SOMEbody.....

Sure makes it hard to get any buying decision out of it, except maybe buy what you like because it doesn't seem to matter. Zebco 33 made the list!

Wish somebody would do a poll thingie on the best spinner and caster for speck/red and give folks the best options available see what that looks like.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Mitchel Nautil 6500. I've had the reel since 2004 and abused the crap out of it. They are discontinued now, but you can occasionally find them online. I've had I replace the rod twice, but never the reel. It'll outlive me.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmmm good question, it would be a draw for me I think. Between my ancient spinfisher (not sure model, all I know is that it is old and small) and my calcutta 400b. Both reels are fantastic, and complete work horses.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Shimano Saragossa 18000F.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ambassadeur 5001c (lefty) My first real baitcaster circa 1978.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Shimano Bantam Mag 50 and Penn Sargus 2000*

I have 2 Shimano Mag 50's that have caught lots of big Grouper and dozens of Tarpon each. Although I can't prove it, one of the Tarpon caught on the Mag 50 weighed at least 220 and maybe 250. I see lots of big Tarpon and usually gess their weight pretty darn close. I don't need a heavier reel out of my yak.

My little Penn Sargus 2000 is 4 years old and is used several times per week. It has caught some mighty big fish including Tarpon in the 140 pound class.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

Shimano Chronarch. None better.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

My best reels were the old silver Daiwa spinning reels. 1 was a 1600, the other is a 5600? still use it on my surf rod!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I still have a 940 too! It ain't fancy and the drag could be a little smoother, but all of the actions still run smooth and it still kills tons of fish. Prob my fav tripletail rig


Fished them for years in Marathon. ... My wife just scored me another one off eBay. :thumbup:


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Penn 209. Have one that is better than 40 yo and I still troll with it for kings. Got it from my first wife's father. We fished the Sacramento River for king salmon and the delta for stripers. 2.X:1 gear ratio is slow but steady. Can't wear these old work horses out. Clean them, give them a little shot of oil and they are ready for another season.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty much all of my Shimanos (Spheros, Saros, Sahara, etc).

Tibor Everglades is great, but I guess that this isn't a fly fishing thread.

Maybe I'm an anomaly but I've never had serious problems with any reel I've bought. Cool thread!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Penn torque 300 by far has surpassed all my expectations I have put this poor reel through the ringer over the past 5 years and is still cranking strong.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Tibor Everglades is great, but I guess that this isn't a fly fishing thread.
> 
> Maybe I'm an anomaly but I've never had serious problems with any reel I've bought. Cool thread!


This is an "any reel" thread and that includes fly reels!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My trusty Zebco 66 with built in rod. I got it when I was 7 or 8 years old, still have it. It's about 53 years old now. Caught many world class bream, crappie, and bass (at least, I thought they were world class). Sea-r-cy


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

US REEL 240xl. I know, not what anyone expected........

When they first got started, I picked up what I believe to be the first one from outcast. It has caught more redfish (to 25lbs) trout, pompano, and spanish macks than I can count. Never a problem. I think I got it in '05? I know that doesn't compare with some of the 20-30 year testimonies out there. But, this thing has been fished hard, 4-5 times a week hard, and treated like garbage. Still does it's job, no issues at all. Don't go buy one though.....the new ones are crap.


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Surprised I didn't see this, but VanStaal. I have fished so many different reels, but have never fished anything like a VS. Semerged, dropped, thrown, big fish, small fish. Never wash them off, just fish them hard. No problems.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BuckWildInshore said:


> Surprised I didn't see this, but VanStaal. I have fished so many different reels, but have never fished anything like a VS. Semerged, dropped, thrown, big fish, small fish. Never wash them off, just fish them hard. No problems.


X2

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Abu 5000


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cronarch. Had it 25 plus years. 20+# reds in Louisiana 16# bass in St. Johns River. Mailed in in a couple years ago at cost of $12 they sent it back like brand new. I never cleaned it or greased it in 20+ years. A definite meat reel. Don't beat me up about the neglect.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

How come this hasn't made the list yet?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

My Shimano Stella 3000 before I knocked it into the drink! Damn it!! Now my Ci4 3000.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Shimano Sedona 4000


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

recess said:


> Penn torque 300 by far has surpassed all my expectations I have put this poor reel through the ringer over the past 5 years and is still cranking strong.


Yep! The Penn Torque series has to b one of the best reels on the water. I have 5 of them and never a minutes trouble


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

zebco 22 caught my first bass on it.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Quantum Surge that I bought when they first came out (before they doubled in price). I love that thing! I've caught Spanish, kings, big bull reds, big trout, bonito, big hard tails, HUGE Jack crevelle, small sharks, and freshwater channel cats. It may be a light-medium action reel but it sure is a blast to use! And if it can stand up to the hell I put it through it must be pretty good.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have many I love but I will have to go with my Shimano Sustain 4000 hands down


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I grew up bass fishing, like twice a week or so all year long. My father still fishes at that pace in the TVA lakes where he lives. I had 2 shimano bantam mag bait casters that I used when I lived up there. I can absolutely not wear them out. Hardly ever lubed them and honestly probably caught more bass in a year than a lot of people will in 10 years of causally fishing. I took them to Canada last year fishing in the boundary waters and the reels still work flawlessly! I have had them for around 30 years now. I love my 704s for here though.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have 2 reels that have ALWAYS been my "go to" reels: 

1. Abu Garcia 6000C/USA large spool, gold.
2. Abu Garcia 6600AB large spool, silver. The "AB" stands for Anti-backlash but I don't use that function.

I just recently purchased a 60-Series, Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl (Salt) that's proving to be good. It's a low profile bait caster that holds as much line as the later model 6000s. And it's specifically designed for in-shore fishing. Not available in stores yet - must order!!! Busy came out this past Fall/Winter.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> I inherited a Penn 550ss from my grandfather after he passed away. I got it when I was 13 or so and ten years later its running strong even after all of the abuse and lack of maintenance you could expect from a young teenager.
> 
> Not the smoothest reel or the fanciest by any means but ole reliable it is.


I just re-read this thread...

I meant to say 15 years later. Damn Im getting old.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

With the new thin diameter braids the main objective for the fisherman is "line management". The new braids will do little good if a fisherman cannot utilize them without them nesting.. If you are a doubter try casting into a side wind 20 times real fast and you will quickly realize the line management issue in the cheaper reels.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

My good old 706 greenie

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My best so far has been a pawn shop Penn 560 slammer. It has 65# PP and has caught all manner of large reds. It has been through several rods that have broken. I have greased it a few times,but thats it.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

Daiwa Certate (2008)


----------

